
MIT uses Evennia to train an AI system - jaxondu
http://evennia.blogspot.com/2015/11/mit-uses-evennia.html?m=1
======
gtaylor
Griatch has done such an outstanding job with Evennia. It's rare that you see
someone with so much consistency, motivation, and level-headedness leading up
a project like this.

If you get nostalgic and want to play around with your own MUD, Evennia is a
great way to get moving fast. Lots of people use it to learn or sharpen their
Python skills, too.

Good stuff! If you are curious:

* IRC: #evennia on Freenode (very active)

* Mailing list: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#%21forum/evennia](https://groups.google.com/forum/#%21forum/evennia) (active)

* Code: [https://github.com/evennia/evennia](https://github.com/evennia/evennia)

* Demo game: [http://horizondark.com:8000/](http://horizondark.com:8000/)

